# Camy Timesquare Of Geneva Automatic Watch



## bids (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi, new to vintage watches, I purchased a lovely looking watch from bygone times (antiques dealer ) its a Camy timesquare of geneve superautomatic model number on back is 7648...tried looking this model up on internet, but struggling, wondering if anyone on here can tell me anything about this watch ...... all I know is its 1970 , be nice to know info about what ive purchased, thanks


----------



## On My Watch (Mar 14, 2011)

Might be good to post a pic of your watch, to help us all.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Camy was a decent make and used the usual Swiss movement suspects like Schild, ETA, etc.


----------



## bids (Jun 20, 2014)

If I knew how to post pics on here I would...help...


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

bids said:


> If I knew how to post pics on here I would...help...


Hopefully this will help http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637


----------

